# more than $500,000 dog lawsuit



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wondering what would be necessary to win/defend this monetary lawsuit???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't understand...Whats the lawsuit about???


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

linky????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarlinky????


Your too funny!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

sorry about not providing any specific information in my ongoing problem.I am NOT lurker or being a person looking for attention.I was hoping for some honest feedback from members of this forum as to what would in GSD owner be a situation where one of there dogs could have done something that did not justified a greater than $500,000THOUSAND DOLLAR lawsuit and what I should do.If it is funny or a joke to anyone-do what you want to do -be who you want to be please ignore this post!!.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think anyone was making fun of you. Maybe you could provide more information? Are you being sued? someone you know? I am just confused as to what you are asking in your question.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry but I am totally confused.

You are being sued for 500K because of your dog? 

If you are involved in litigation be careful what you post, it can come back to bite you if the other side comes across it.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I am confused to.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

reply to Betty101 thanks for support.To any who know me through my post history --just trying to come to terms/understand what is happening to me.Again THANKS


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ok after reading all ur posts, im still trying to make sense to what is is goin on..all i really understand is a 500k lawsuit to a gsd owner...what is the lawsuit for?? a killer dog?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry if you felt I was making fun of you. I really am. It was not meant that way at all. Its just when Max put 'linky' I thought that was too funny. I think he too was trying to joke around as well, not make fun of you. 
I still don't understand what your asking of us. Can you explain? What I'm thinking your asking is what is a GSD owner responsible for that their dog could do that would cause less than half a million... I guess a lot of things... maybe a small bite?? Vet bills to fix a dog the GSD attacked?? I'm really guessing here...can you give us more details?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think she can explain from my memory of this. I could be wrong! 

So maybe people can create a scenario, similar to the one Rosa came up with and see if they can figure out what would justify that kind of lawsuit. 

Pain/suffering/emotional distress? ? ? 

Very scary if this can happen.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Without knowing the situation, there could be all sorts of reasons. The first things that come to mind are permanent nerve damage from a bite, long term pain and suffering, loss of income, etc. 

There are also folks who take advantage of a situation. People can sue for whatever they want to (remember the $54 million lawsuit over a pair of pants in DC?). The question is whether they win the case.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

But can you sue for pain and suffering if it was another dog injured, not a human? In many states dogs are considered property so you can't get pain and suffering over damage to property. You can sue for the value of the damaged property.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Good question. I was assuming a person was injured in my response.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

In CA (I believe it is the state that does this), pain and suffering is maxes out at 250,000.00. Although, I am getting that figure from a med. mal practice case, so maybe it is different for other cases?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If I remember correctly, the only person injured was the OP, when her hand got caught in her dog's collar trying to control him when he was charged by two small dogs who were off leash.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Talldog, you've really got to get someone to be on your side in this, who has legal knowledge, and support you. If you legally are in the right, then you need the relief of knowing that. If you are in the wrong legally here, then you need someone to help advise with damage control and what your best options for YOU are. This is too much stress for you to go this alone. 

In any case, do not let the dollar amount scare you. You will need to keep a cool head. The best you can do is get an attorney. Are you low income? Great-- you can come out of this far easier than someone who isn't in that you can qualify for Free Legal Aid. Called them already?(or just assuming that you make too much to qualify?) Call 'em! They can help, or give a reference. Next: Ring the Attorney General's office in your state. Ring the Bar Assoc. in your state. Explain the situation (not case details, just the not-much-money-and-needing-a-lawyer info). Let them give you references in your area who CAN help. Incidentally, if you are a senior, Council on Aging often has low cost or free legal aid to those over 60... but again, you do have to make those calls to get the help.

Already, the other side has legal counsel. You want to catch up-- and you want someone to support, guide, help, advise you.. because living in fear is not healthy for you. You CAN find someone affordable to represent you-- even if you think you cannot. You simply need to make those calls, ring the attorney general's and the Bar Assoc to get contacts.

Look at it this way: You need a friend with legal know-how. Best case, this gets laughed out of court. Worst case-- you will still have counsel guiding you on what is safest and best for you. You need support. Please ring to find affordable counsel, it is available. 

Take your power back in this situation. This much stress, over such a long time, is too much for you. You feel in the dark and scared-- and regardless of what may or may not happen with this case, you need to feel that YOU made those attorney telephone calls, YOU initiated your own counsel, YOU fought for control of your own situation. You need to not feel like a scared victim waiting for the ax to fall... you need to feel like you are responding by taking charge, no matter how scared you may feel, and you are going forward-- towards a future free of worry, by getting the answers and support you deserve.

((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to Talldog and your GSD!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Just wondering what would be necessary to win/defend this monetary lawsuit???


Without knowing any details of the case, this is kind of like asking, "What do I need to make a pie?" There are about a million different options depending on a million different situations.

I think Patti's advice is spot on: to defend and/or win in any lawsuit, it's absolutely necessary that you have a competent lawyer on your side who can help see you through this. You need someone who knows what they are doing, can sort out the case, and take it to court accordingly.

Having a good lawyer often makes a difference between being out of court free within thirty seconds, and standing in court for an hour and loosing the case.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, heres some threads that might help us out. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=612117&page=0&fpart=1

and

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post600056

Maybe we can help ttalldog with this background info. I do think that Patti gave you the best advise though written above.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomok, heres some threads that might help us out.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=612117&page=0&fpart=1
> 
> and
> ...


wow just read the thread and if you are not at home your dog should be on leash no matter how well behaved a dog is.
Brady is never off leash when we aren't home. I am too afraid of something happening to him.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I just read through the other threads. Your insurance company sounds like a piece of crap! Can you follow up with the insurance commissioner/ bureau of insurance in your state again? Because of your insurance company's incompetence, you are being put through all of this stress. I've had to go through the bureau of insurance through our state for a claim. Things got resolved very quickly after that. Insurance companies get fined and can get in trouble for not acting appropriately. 

If you can, try to find a lawyer to write the letter to the bureau and send a copy to the insurance company as well. Send it to the president's office of the insurance company. 

I realize we're only hearing one side of the story. But, from what it sounds like, you should be the one suing the other folks! It amazes me what a frivolous society we live in when the person that is the wrong-doer is the one suing the victim. 

Do you mind telling us what state you are in? Laws are different in each state so maybe there is someone with a legal background on this board that can maybe offer you some more advice via PM.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your replies.At this point I am so confused I may not be thinking straight but sometimes you just kinda want to throw something out to GSD lovers for advice.Just to emphasize my dog was on leash one of two dogs of the plaintiff was off leash.I absolutely would (out of my own funds insurance aside pay any incurred expenses for this incident and left my name home address and tel # with other owner)After all in the end I was NOT able to control my dog-but he was NOT off lead at start of episode.This was NOT brief thing but continued over about half hour with no witnesses and I truly believe both owners contributed to the incident!I was just informed nearly 2 years after incident that I have been provided with attorney by insurance company.At the time of incident I stopped gave my personal info and petted and looked at both of plaintiffs dogs.They were happy goofy and while NOT in my list of fav dogs had NO bleeding or obvious injury.The complaint of my "viscious german shepherd"attacking owner only came after incident.Hope this answers any ? you might have.
Maybe I did not word my POLL correctly in I was just wondering what a reasonable dog LOVER as we all are would have to be subjected to in order to file a more than $500,000suit.Interestng about jlow suit on current dog info board!
So crazy at this point that I wish I qualified for witness protection program and could just diappear.
As an addendum it was made clear to me that if I euthed my doggy brother suit would end and IF he had caused any severe harm to another dog or human I might have considered it-BUT he didn't.I am looking forward to posting whole story in the future and understanding warning about access to online info this is where I can go at this point.
STILL interested in members POLL about what type of injury incident would be worth >$500'000
Peace to all


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ttalldog, that's a legal question most people here probably wouldn't be able to answer. It's the sort of thing I hope as a dog owner to never find out. Best of luck with your situation, it really sounds like you're getting screwed over. I can't believe they haven't dropped it by now.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, I think I've got this. You want to know what a reasonable dog lover would have to be subjected to in order for that person to file a 500,000 lawsuit against someone, right? Ok, I consider myself a reasonable dog lover. In order for me to file a lawsuit against someone for this amount of money I would have to be physically injured in a way that caused severe pain and hospitalization. I would also have to have been scared for life. I would have to prove all this in a court of law as well as make a jury or judge believe the pain and suffering was such that I deserved such compensation. Something happening to one of my dogs would not qualify. I couldn't imagine vet bills ever being that high and in most cases we can't sue for our pets pain and suffering.

Thats how I would respond to the poll. I hope that helps.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Anything against a child.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Permanent human injury, mauled limb or scared face. Anything to do with a child.

Unless the dog could be verified that is was worth close to that amount as a stellar breeding dog, then what every the cost of the dog was or a similar replacement. Sorry but like I said you need to check your State, in many States dogs are property and the rules for settlements on property are pretty cut and dried according to value.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Well there was no child there, according to ttalldog. And no apparent injuries to the other party or the other dogs. What doesn't make sense is that this person would apparently drop the suit if ttalldog euthanizes her dog.







If there were truly injuries worth a suit for $500,000 having the dog gone wouldn't change a thing. This smacks of a vendetta to me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, I found out some more info. I did some more investigating and ttallgate I know (finally) what your asking about and referring to. 

jjow means JENNIFER LOPEZ. The $500,000 you are referring to is the lawsuit that has been filed by a stweardest (sp?) against Jennifer Lopez who had brought her German Shepherd Dog on an flight. The dog bit the stewardest pants leg which caused her to fall resulting in back and other injuries so now she says she can't work anymore. 
Gee, can you give us more info next time? I realize your upset (and rightfully so) about whats going on in your life, but understand your friends just want to help you. I kept feeling like I was missing something on your post and I didn't want to do that. Thats why after checking pages and pages on the Current Affairs board and finding nothing, I tried an Internet seach. jlow...I heard of jlow before-didn't know that was but with help of the Internet I found the above.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomOk, I found out some more info. I did some more investigating and ttallgate I know (finally) what your asking about and referring to.
> 
> jjow means JENNIFER LOPEZ. The $500,000 you are referring to is the lawsuit that has been filed by a stweardest (sp?) against Jennifer Lopez who had brought her German Shepherd Dog on an flight. The dog bit the stewardest pants leg which caused her to fall resulting in back and other injuries so now she says she can't work anymore.
> Gee, can you give us more info next time? I realize your upset (and rightfully so) about whats going on in your life, but understand your friends just want to help you. I kept feeling like I was missing something on your post and I didn't want to do that. Thats why after checking pages and pages on the Current Affairs board and finding nothing, I tried an Internet seach. jlow...I heard of jlow before-didn't know that was but with help of the Internet I found the above.


I think that is a 5 million dollar lawsuit and she is claiming: pain and suffering, lost wages, medical bills, and I wouldn't be surprised punitive damages. 

As for a 500,000 dollar lawsuit, probably the same thing. But it depends on the type of employment the person had, injuries that occurred to her, her medical expenses to her and her dogs, etc. 

Brightelf, put it best. Call the state bar, there are lawyers out there who will take on a pro bono case (well, they have to do because it is a requirement under the Professional Model Code). Or even go to legal aid. If anything, these types of cases never make it to the courtroom, they will usually get plead out with a lower settled amount. Also, do you have insurance? Will your home insurance cover this?

Also, what state do you live in, if you don't mind me asking? Depending on your state will depend on the amount of your damages. Each state is different in what is calculated and capped.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomIf there were truly injuries worth a suit for $500,000 having the dog gone wouldn't change a thing. This smacks of a vendetta to me.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

A dog is a dog no matter what kind you have. You will never know how a dog will react in the air. You walk on streets and you're not always 100% sure with your own dog. So why are dogs allowed to fly in plane with humans. They should be in crates where it would be safer for the dog and humans. 

Off the topic: I was told by a few vets and trainers NEVER to put on your house window a warning sign as: "Danger BeWare of Dog" or some sort of sign. If you have on your window or fence a sign as mentioned and someone comes in on your land or in the house and something happens to that person, they can sue you and say that your dog did attack them. Cause you as the owner knew your dog could be dangerous by posting such sign. So if you dont put a sign the person that comes in your house or property have to prove that your dog was attacking him. They say you get a better chance by NOT posting such sign cause you can prove with friends and family that your dog is playful. So its your word against the other person. Even if it's an intruder that wants to come in and steal your house they still can sue you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If some one were to continually harrass me and my dogs, then I could conceive of a civil suit. If someone did intentional malacious harm to my dogs/me/my property, then... It generally has to involve malace I think. Or resulting in serious injury ... 

But really, really, really start talking to that attorney.


----------

